# How Much "Fun" are Cultures?



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

It seems like it would be somewhat fun to breed your own FF's and springtails. Albeit the fact that I have never done so makes a world of difference, but nevertheless, I can't help but think it would be the most satisfying feeling in the world to see you "grow" your own frog food...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have to admit, I enjoy it. At one point I had 3 springtail cultures and 24 ff cultures, and no frogs. It was as if I was collecting and raising bugs rather than frogs.


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

It is indeed pretty amazing to watch a newly made culture with nothing but adults flourish into a booming culture full of eggs, larvea, pupea and adults. And once you've made several cultures from your few origionals, it's crazy to think "Wow - I hatched out all these flies, and their parents and grandparents!"
It kinda makes you feel god-like, Lol! (or is it just me?)


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Just to spare a new thread, about how long before I plan on getting frogs should I start practicing/producing cultures?


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Wallace Grover said:


> Just to spare a new thread, about how long before I plan on getting frogs should I start practicing/producing cultures?


I think people say at least a month or 2 to make sure you got things going very well.


----------



## xshortstufx (Jul 15, 2010)

Definitely agree. It's a lot of fun knowing that you can culture hundreds (thousands for some people) of fruit flies using things you find in the kitchen.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm going to revisit this thread in 5 years and see (if any of you are still around) who still thinks making endless FF cultures is fun.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Catfur said:


> I'm going to revisit this thread in 5 years and see (if any of you are still around) who still thinks making endless FF cultures is fun.


Hehe - I was thinking the same thing. Culturing FF's ceased being fun for me about ten years ago.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Catfur said:


> I'm going to revisit this thread in 5 years and see (if any of you are still around) who still thinks making endless FF cultures is fun.


Haha, good point. They do get old, but if you can somehow manage to keep a small collection of darts (this is very hard sometimes) and you only need 3-4 cultures going at a time, it's not so bad. I can't imagine what it's like for you big breeders with hundreds of cultures...


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

Catfur said:


> I'm going to revisit this thread in 5 years and see (if any of you are still around) who still thinks making endless FF cultures is fun.


I've been culturing fruit flies since the 70's. I don't describe it as "fun", but heck it sure beats a poke in the eye, and my frogs sure appreciate it. I'm guessing they think it is kind of fun chasing the little buggers down.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have only been cultuering Ff's for 2 1/2 years. I don't think I can say its fun. Wait till you get one mite invasion and you have a 2-3 week point of buying cultures to feed the 20-30 adults and 100+ froglets that need to eat

I would call it more of a challenge then fun at times. 
Make sure you use mite paper or spray as part of your practice. Been there done that


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I think of the flies as a necessary evil ..lol I equate it to cleaning the glass or doing water changes on aquariums ,, A pain in the rear,, but you do whatcha gotta do.

Dan


----------



## xshortstufx (Jul 15, 2010)

I forgot to say that I only have one frog to take care of. I can see how it would suck to have cultures for some of the people on the board with a multiple vivs and a colony of frogs.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

It can be a tedious task and it is no fun. Cleaning out the old cultures is the worst, but I have grown used to it. The only thing that is more unpleasant to me is tadpole water changes, especially if you have many tads.


----------

